# Found this Gormully & Jeffery Rambler



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 27, 2015)

*Found this Gormully &amp; Jeffery Rambler*

One of my friends told me this bike turned up in a local basement. The story is this bike was ridden every day to get from home to the mill in Dallas Ga (where I live). 

The family knows for sure that it was being used in 1907 but doesn't know how long it was used after that because tires could not be found for it. Dallas in 1907 was very rural. There still isn't much. 


I made them and strong offered and told them how much local bicycle history meant to me. 

I now own it.


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 27, 2015)

Nice find!


----------



## walter branche (Apr 27, 2015)

nice to see another great bike being discovered in rural Georgia, there was a very nice childs , G an J found under a front porch in atlanta a few years ago ,,  -cool grips on your bike


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 27, 2015)

walter branche said:


> nice to see another great bike being discovered in rural Georgia, there was a very nice childs , G an J found under a front porch in atlanta a few years ago ,,  -cool grips on your bike




Thanks!


----------



## wspeid (Apr 27, 2015)

Could you post a shot of the front fork and handle bars stem when you get a chance please?

Thanks.


----------



## carlitos60 (Apr 27, 2015)

*Clean!!!*

Nice Find!!!

LOVE the Clinchers, Chain Ring, and Fork!!!
Is it a 22" or 24"??

Cool!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 27, 2015)

New pictures posted






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2015)

Man! I've wanted one of these since I first started in the hobby! great find!


----------



## mike j (Apr 27, 2015)

It's all in the details, really nice acquisition. Good luck with it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 27, 2015)

That's a pretty killer bike (and that's coming from a balloon guy)...best find to date in my opinion.
Chris


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 27, 2015)

Its so gothic in all its details.  I need to get to work on mine.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 27, 2015)

G&J all the way


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 27, 2015)

That's impressive that your girl let you put that machine on the mantle...both her and the G and J are keepers.
Chris


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 27, 2015)

Wow! I believe every bike should be ridden but that bike and now your presentation, im beginning to change my tune! That looks amazing!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 27, 2015)

More pictures added up top


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Apr 27, 2015)

high art


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks guys, I appreciate you appreciating what I appreciate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rloving (Oct 21, 2015)

If you are also on Facebook, and are interested in sharing info and parts specifically on the Gormully and Jeffery (or Pope) Rambler, join the new Facebook group called "Gormully and Jeffery Rambler Bicycle Group" at  https://www.facebook.com/groups/1667712360140150/


----------

